# What no one told me about mealworm aliens D:



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG they move. I went to pick one up and it freaked me out when it swung its little tail around in circles at me! I panicked and dropped it. 
It scared me o.o I was under the assumption they don't move at all when in that state...needless to say I'm now picking up the little buggers with old tweezers. 
But on the bright side I got Opal to try one =D


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't been unfortunate enough yet to meet any aliens....I keep holding my breath!


----------



## carlyvoelcker (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I know what you're talking about, and I don't think it's a meal worm. I've gotten a few before already and they are scary looking. I think they bite.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok I'm scared to ask but..........what exactly are aliens?! I think I've seen them but I'm not really sure. Are they those weird beetle-y things? Descriptions only, no pictures


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yeah - the aliens are a little creepy the first (100) time(s) you touch them!

If this helps...the aliens are the ones in the middle. It's basically the cocoon like stage they go through to get from being mealies to being beetles. They do mostly just lay around. But if you touch them, they will squirm a little.

But my hedgies love them. They are great for hiding in the cage, because they don't go moving around on you! They are like little cream filled donuts! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

"Aliens" are the larva stage of the mealworm lifecycle. They go from worms, to "aliens" to beetles, which lay eggs that become worms ....and so on. They're a whitish colour and look like an alien!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You know, PJ, as I was reading this thread, a little voice said to me 'don't read PJ's post...don't read PJ's post...you will regret it...you know how she is..."

I didn't listen. Instead, I read this: 

They are like little cream filled donuts! 

:shock: 

And I was right. Now the voice is saying "Ha Ha...told you so" :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> You know, PJ, as I was reading this thread, a little voice said to me 'don't read PJ's post...don't read PJ's post...you will regret it...you know how she is..."
> 
> I didn't listen. Instead, I read this:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yeah - I threw that one in just for you. :twisted: :lol:

*sigh* that was fun!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

:shock: :shock: Oh guys! I was eatting my breakfast then I scrolled down to your comments, I nearly gagged. I am NOT feeding Snowball those "nasty cream filling aliens"..... :? 

lol


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

PJM said:


> They are like little cream filled donuts! :lol: :lol:


eewww.



ShutUpAndSmile said:


> needless to say I'm now picking up the little buggers with old tweezers.


 I do that too! But know I will have my brother feed them to Holly.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sorry I asked :shock: 

That picture will scare me forever *cringe*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

How 'bout this one...just so you can see the detail: :twisted:

:twisted:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> How 'bout this one...just so you can see the detail: :twisted:
> 
> :twisted:


MissC, you almost made me throw up my dinner!!! I'm gonna have to find some way of revenge..... :twisted:

Edit: this should do nicely:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Not only do I want creme filled donuts now - but oddly enough - I want lobster!
:lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol:
> Not only do I want creme filled donuts now - but oddly enough - I want lobster!
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 
me too.
:shock:


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I read this while eating, er.........

/barf

what happened to no pictures :evil:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Eeeeeeewwwwwwww!!! No more pictures!!!!! Please!!!!!


----------

